# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Precipitaciones acumuladas

## Salut

Una información de la web de la AEMET que considero interesante:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obse...enyb&opc2=norm



Todo lo que ha llovido este año hidrológico comparado con las precipitaciones medias.

Nótese que, de momento, sólo en Murcia y Alicante ha llovido ampliamente por encima de lo normal. Un año más, estamos abonados al predominio de las tormentas mediterráneas frente a las borrascas atlánticas.

A ver si en la próxima actualización cambia la cosa, con estas borrasquillas tan majas que nos han venido en los últimos días  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

La verdad es el que el 2009 ha sido extremadamente seco y bastante caluroso.
En la costa tarragonina este año no hemos tenido ni las típicas tormentas de agosto

----------


## Luján

Sólo un detalle: no es la relación de lo llovido en el año respecto a la media, sino entre las fechas que muestra la imagen. Aún así sigue siendo interesante la imagen, sobre todo si se visualiza conjuntamente con la de humedad de suelo.

----------


## Salut

^^ Los años hidrológicos empiezan el 1 de septiembre  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pero hay que esperar que se actualize todo al 31-Diciembre para ver la lluvia acumulada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

yo tengo un pluviometro en mi casa, y os puedo ofrecer datos de las lluvias acumuladas en este año hidrologico

----------


## Salut

Actualizado el gráfico, parece ser que el Sistema Central, Teruel y el litoral catalán están algo rezagaillos.

Si la situación no mejora, vaticino problemas en las C.I. de Cataluña.

----------


## Salut

> *En diciembre llovió el doble 
> 13/01/2010  El pasado mes de diciembre ha resultado muy húmedo en conjunto, con una precipitación media mensual de 155 mm, casi el doble del promedio del mes que es de 81 mm. En cuanto a temperaturas, ha sido algo más frío de lo normal.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Diciembre ha resultado muy húmedo en conjunto, con una precipitación media mensual sobre España de 155 mm., valor que casi duplica el promedio del mes  sobre el período de referencia 1971-2000, que es de 81 mm. Por ello, este mes se sitúa como el diciembre más húmedo desde 1996 y el 5 º más húmedo de los últimos 60 años después de los correspondientes a los años 1958, 1989, 1995 y 1996. Tan sólo en algunas áreas de las regiones  cantábricas y Cataluña el mes resultó seco, mientras que en resto de España fue muy húmedo en general, resultando incluso extremadamente húmedo  en la mayor parte del cuadrante sureste peninsular, de forma que en el sur de Andalucía, sur de Murcia y sureste de Castilla la Mancha así como en zonas del Sistema Ibérico la precipitación acumulada superó el triple del valor normal del mes. En Baleares el mes fue húmedo, mientras que en Canarias resultó muy húmedo en las islas más occidentales (Hierro y La Palma) y con unas  precipitaciones en torno a lo normal en el resto. Estas abundantes precipitaciones han dado lugar a que se hayan superado los anteriores registros máximos de precipitación mensual de las series de diciembre en numerosos observatorios, como Burgos-Villafría, Teruel, Guadalajara, Toledo, Albacete, Murcias, Granada, Jaén y Almería.  
> 
> [...]




http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2010...adiciembre2009

----------


## embalses al 100%

El record de precipitacion en diciembre en Sevilla era de 358mm y en mi casa he recogido 368mm este año. Y en enero la preccipitacion media en de 50mm mas o menos y este año llevo ya 147mm. Incluso ha nevado aqui en Sevilla, por que este año esta siendo un invierno bastante duro.

----------


## Ernesto

A pesar de las dos semanitas de descanso que hemos tenido, parece que vuelven las lluvias para la semana que viene, sin quitar que el día de hoy está siendo pasadito por agua.

Os dejo un par de herramientas útiles que suelo utilizar para ver las previsiones a  plazo medio, aunque supongo que muchos conocerán el antiguo INM ahora AEMET

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Predicción por localidades actualizada a diario (+6 días vista)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Probabilidad de precipitación y cuantía de la misma (Rango de +2 días)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/pred.../precipitacion
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mapas de modelos numéricos, a distinguir: HIRLAM y CEEPPM. A mi modo de ver, un par de servicios muy interesantes.

 El HIRLAM sirve para ver las predicciones de precipitación en el Atlántico Norte con un rango de dos días vista. Para precipitaciónes hay que seleccionar los siguientes campos:

Nivel: Superfície

Parámetro: Precipitación

Pasada: Es la predicción en función del barrido de la atmósfera correspondiente a cada hora.

Hora: Ahí ya teneis la opción de ver las precipitaciones previstas en espacios de 6 horas con un máximo de 48.

http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Respecto al CEPPM (Centro Europeo de Predicción a Plazo Medio) Permite ver un mapa barómetrico correspondiente a la misma zona que el HIRLAM, además del Cinturón tropical, y el Hemisferio Sur. Tiene un rango de predicción de hasta +6 días

http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/modnum/ceppm.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Espero que las disfruteis.  :Cool: 
Saludos.
Ernesto

----------


## Salut

Bueno, ya han actualizado... y la zona centro sigue po debajo de la media  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

COMO BIEN SABEIS EL 1 DE OCTUBRE COMIENZA EL AÑO HIDROLÓGICO TERMINANDO ÉSTE EL 30 DE SEPTIEMBRE!!! MUCHOS AMANTES DE LOS DATOS DE LLUVIAS LOS TOMAN EN LO QUE ES EL AÑO NATURAL!!! EL EMBALSE DONDE TRABAJO LLEVA RECOGIDOS DESDE EL DÍA 15 DE DICIEMBRE HASTA HOY 522,5  l/m2!!! RECORD ABSOLUTO EN SUS 20 AÑOS DE CONSTRUCCIÓN YA QUE MUCHOS DE ESOS AÑOS  APENAS HEMOS LLEGADO A LOS 400 l/m2!!! CON ÉSTO OS QUIERO DECIR QUE TRAS LAS INUNDACIONES QUE ESTAMOS PADECIENDO EN ALGUNAS ZONAS NO DEBEMOS ECHARLE LA CULPA  A LAS CONFEDERACIONES, LOS AYUNTAMIENTOS , LAS DIPUTACIONES Y  LA ADMINISTRACIÓN.... ESTAMOS ANTE UN FENÓMENO METEOROLÓGICO IMPREDECIBLE E INUSUAL QUE INCLUSO NUESTROS MAYORES LOS QUE DECIAN QUE ANTAÑO SI QUE LLOVIA, APENAS RECUERDAN HABER SOPORTADO UN AÑO TAN LLUVIOSO..... Y ESTOY SEGURO QUE TODA ESTA AGUA, DARÁ A LA LARGA, MÁS ALEGRIAS QUE DESGRACIAS... :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que el año hirologico termina el 31 de agosto y empieza el 1 de septiembre. ¿No? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

